# How often.......



## girlbugg (Dec 5, 2006)

Do you guys bathe your puppy/dog????? I am not sure what is too much. He is 14 weeks old right now.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It would depend on whether or not he needs one. Too much bathing can dry out the skin, but if he's rolled in mud or something dead, he'll need a bath.

Most people I know who go to groomers take their dogs every 6-8 weeks. Personally, I've only bathed my dog once in the 7 months I've had him.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Only bathe mine 2-3 times a year now (wipe downs more often though). And puppies seem to get dirty a lot faster, Maya has had quite a few, although most of the time she just gets wet and wiped, no shampoo.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Once or twice a year for the greyhounds. 3-4 times a year for the staghound.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

I usually bathe my dogs every two months or so, but there last auctual bath was around Halloween, i love my aussies coats, mud once it dries, it falls right off and they look like they have just gotten a bath. Just got a comment today from a person saying "wow, your aussies must have just gotten a total brush out, bath today" My Sheltie is a little more work in the coat dept, still not bad at all for a shetland sheepdog. My last Sheltie was a nightmare, almost a daily brushing, and monthly bathing to keep up with his coat.


----------



## girlbugg (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you guys!!!!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

If you have a dog like a poodle or yorkie that gets routine grooming, I'm sure they wash them.

But most dogs only need a bath if they are really dirty. Too much washing strips the coat of natural oils and your dog gets dirtier faster. Dogs like labs who have a waterproof coat only need a bath once or twice a year. Some don't even need that.

We've owned Keno for about 3 yrs and only gave her a bath recently - her first since we've had her.

Good food and regular combing/brushing will keep a dog clean without water baths.


----------



## the_gopher (Nov 27, 2006)

For my Mom's shih tzu, it's about every 6 weeks (with regular brushing in the meantime)...more if she decided to go rolling around in puddles and mud lol. 

Other breeds really only need to be bathed when needed. At 14 weeks, now is a great time to get him used to grooming! Make sure you stroke everywhere on his body including foot massages (to get him used to having his feet handled for things like nail clipping).


----------



## beverly (Jan 18, 2007)

My Pomeranians go to the groomer approximately every six weeks during the Winter and every four weeks during the Summer.


----------

